# Food emergency!



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

I have had my hedgie Hazel for about four months now. She has been on the food that the breeder gave me. She likes it, she eats it and is used to it. 

About four days ago I emailed my breeder asking her to tell me what kind of food she uses because I was almost out. Well, now I'm out and I have NO response from her. I'm worried about changing over my food because I don't want to upset her stomach. For tonight, I scrambled up eggs and put them in her bowl, hopefully she can enjoy those at least for tonight and tomorrow. If my breeder doesn't email me back, what should I do?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Any food is better than none. You might see weird poop for a while (diarrhea, green jello, etc) but that is better than fatty liver disease. Get new kibble now!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Maybe someone knows what the breeder uses, it may help to know the breeders name.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey. I think you should put her on another food. She might have some weird feces. But it's better than nothing. I recommend Chicken Noodle Soup For The Cat Lover's Soul (It's a brand) I recommend you should give her that. You can order it here: http://www.1800petmeds.com/Chicken+Soup+for+the+Cat+Lover's+Soul+Adult+Cat+Dry+Food-prod60235.html Hope this helped.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

If you do have to just do a cold switch, be forewarned the green poop is not always just a little bit green. It can be a bright almost neon shocking green! Make note of how long it goes on for and how long it lasts should your hedgie get sick and need to go into the vet. Best of luck to you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Chloethehedgie7 said:


> Hey. I think you should put her on another food. She might have some weird feces. But it's better than nothing. I recommend Chicken Noodle Soup For The Cat Lover's Soul (It's a brand) I recommend you should give her that. You can order it here: http://www.1800petmeds.com/Chicken+Soup+for+the+Cat+Lover's+Soul+Adult+Cat+Dry+Food-prod60235.html Hope this helped.


Isn't the fat content of 20% a little high unless you have it in a mix with very, very low fat contents?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

